# What's next?



## den121363 (Mar 20, 2016)

Newbie here. I have my heat press, I have 5 graphic designs I want to put on a t-shirt for personal use. I hear plastisol transfers are the closes transfers to screen pressing. What do I need to do next? I don't have a inkjet printer? How do I get my designs on a heat transfer sheet to press on my t-shirts.

Thanx in advance,
Dia.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Contact a transfer vendor and find out their artwork requirements.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Plastisol designs are not made with an ink jet printer. It's more so screen printing on to a transfer paper and then heat pressing onto a garment. You can Google a plastisol transfer company and submit your design there. They will make the transfers for you and you press them onto the shirt.


----------

